
How much would it cost to buy every domain name? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/05/how-much-would-it-cost-to-buy-every-domain-name/
======
Yuval_Halevi
Funny article

If you're not google, amazon, fb or any other gian tech company there isn't
any reason to buy all the domains related to your name

And 300k USD is really nothing for companies in that size

